# 2008 vs 2009 Q7



## desantii (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi, I am looking to purchase a used Q7 3.6, looking at 08s and 09s. Any major difference between the two? 
I ahve seen an 08 with 17k miles (CPO)for 43 and an 09 with 22k for 41, both with navigation
any thoughts?
thanks


----------

